# Fne Art



## froggy

How many pieces can you see in 3 minutes?


----------



## skye

I didn't see a Modigliani there!  ~~~~~~


----------



## skye

I Saw ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## froggy

Hello doll


----------



## skye

froggy said:


> Hello doll




hello froggy! LOL


----------



## skye

As a matter of interest...... do you know how much a Modigliani sold for  this last November 2015?

$170m (£113m) at an auction in New York setting a world record for the artist.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have all his bios, I know his life, times and loves  by heart......he died  so, so sick in a  room in Paris , and so poor you can not even imagine...

Life is strange.


Modigliani's Reclining Nude fetches second-highest ever art auction price


----------



## froggy

skye said:


> As a matter of interest...... do you know how much a Modigliani sold for  this last November 2015?
> 
> $170m (£113m) at an auction in New York setting a world record for the artist.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have all his bios, I know his life, times and loves  by heart......he died  so, so sick in a  room in Paris , and so poor you can not even imagine...
> 
> Life is strange.
> 
> 
> Modigliani's Reclining Nude fetches second-highest ever art auction price


Yes it is. Seems like artists are not worth nothing until after they die


----------



## froggy

What got you interested in Modigliani?


----------



## Alex.

froggy said:


> What got you interested in Modigliani?


Probably  your irresistible charm.


----------



## skye

froggy said:


> What got you interested in Modigliani?



It was when I was reading Ernest Hemingway bios (whom I also know by heart and have many books about him and admire as an American writer)  and so I came across Amadeo Modigliani.....totally fascinating life! if you like Paris in the teens and twenties and and  "la vie boheme"  all that!


----------



## froggy

skye said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What got you interested in Modigliani?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was when I was reading Ernest Hemingway bios (whom I also know by heart and have many books about him and admire as an American writer)  and so I came across Amadeo Modigliani.....totally fascinating life! if you like Paris in the teens and twenties and and  "la vie boheme"  all that!
Click to expand...


----------



## skye

That's him  circa 1918 in Montparnasse Paris .... that's Modi..well his friends called him Modi .. he was Italian.


----------



## froggy

10 Famous Artists That Died Penniless


----------



## skye

and one last observation....



this is Jeanne....his last girlfriend a young French girl....mother of his daughter and pregnant with another  baby from Modi... who was so lost when he died....so totally lost......she din't know  what to do..... she was so young ...so she stayed there....by the corpse....it's true.....read all about it.....then she could not stand it any more

she simply could not live without him

she threw herself  out from a window.... and killed herself and their  baby.

I tell you

real life is more than any movie out there.


----------



## froggy

Have you ever posed for an artist


----------



## skye

froggy said:


> Have you ever posed for an artist



only for my auntie....she was a painter.


----------



## froggy

skye said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever posed for an artist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only for my auntie....she was a painter.
Click to expand...

Do you have the painting


----------



## skye

here is one of the many of portraits Modi made of Jeanne.....circa 1918.... don't even try to guess how much that cost now.... 100 million? close to a billion?

and to think he died in that room not a penny ...spitting blood...from tuberculosis.... nowhere to go ...nothing to do.


----------



## skye

froggy said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever posed for an artist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only for my auntie....she was a painter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have the painting
Click to expand...


I do not

I think my mother has it...in the cellar.


----------



## froggy

skye said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever posed for an artist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only for my auntie....she was a painter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have the painting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not
> 
> I think my mother has it...in the cellar.
Click to expand...

I thought if you did you might post it


----------



## skye

I could tell you all....so much about Paris in the  teens and 20s.....how the painters, writers, men. women, live and all that...

but no ...it's ok...

I have my hatred focus  on Hussein Obama....and the Global  Government..... and stupid Merkel......all those traitors 

so....that's that lol....


----------



## froggy

skye said:


> I could tell you all....so much about Paris in the  teens and 20s.....how the painters, writers, men. women, live and all that...
> 
> but no ...it's ok...
> 
> I have my hatred focus  on Hussein Obama....and the Global  Government..... and stupid Merkel......all those traitors
> 
> so....that's that lol....


I hear you on that.


----------



## froggy

Nobis | Hotels, Restaurants, Conferences & Events in Stockholm


----------



## skye

and yes....Modi was handsome....more handsome than any of the actors nowadays...much much more.....the ladies were crazy about him....


----------



## froggy

skye said:


> and yes....Modi was handsome....more handsome than any of the actors nowadays...much much more.....the ladies were crazy about him....


You would surely posed for him if you'd been in his time?


----------



## skye

froggy said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> and yes....Modi was handsome....more handsome than any of the actors nowadays...much much more.....the ladies were crazy about him....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would surely posed for him if you'd been in his time?
Click to expand...





oh yes...I would have!

yes!


----------



## skye

I do appreciate human beings who like art....no secret no nothing...

that's all!


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> I could tell you all....so much about Paris in the  teens and 20s.....how the painters, writers, men. women, live and all that...
> 
> but no ...it's ok...
> 
> I have my hatred focus  on Hussein Obama....and the Global  Government..... and stupid Merkel......all those traitors
> 
> so....that's that lol....



Forget hatred...

Were you in France?

I was...but I was a child ...


----------



## skye

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could tell you all....so much about Paris in the  teens and 20s.....how the painters, writers, men. women, live and all that...
> 
> but no ...it's ok...
> 
> I have my hatred focus  on Hussein Obama....and the Global  Government..... and stupid Merkel......all those traitors
> 
> so....that's that lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget hatred...
> 
> Were you in France?
> 
> I was...but I was a child ...
Click to expand...




Are you going arty on me??? 

I have been in France of course.....but not in the teens and 1920s....

My fab time  ever then !


----------



## skye

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could tell you all....so much about Paris in the  teens and 20s.....how the painters, writers, men. women, live and all that...
> 
> but no ...it's ok...
> 
> I have my hatred focus  on Hussein Obama....and the Global  Government..... and stupid Merkel......all those traitors
> 
> so....that's that lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget hatred...
> 
> Were you in France?
> 
> I was...but I was a child ...
Click to expand...



so

you like Modigliani too?


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could tell you all....so much about Paris in the  teens and 20s.....how the painters, writers, men. women, live and all that...
> 
> but no ...it's ok...
> 
> I have my hatred focus  on Hussein Obama....and the Global  Government..... and stupid Merkel......all those traitors
> 
> so....that's that lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget hatred...
> 
> Were you in France?
> 
> I was...but I was a child ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so
> 
> you like Modigliani too?
Click to expand...


More Matisse


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could tell you all....so much about Paris in the  teens and 20s.....how the painters, writers, men. women, live and all that...
> 
> but no ...it's ok...
> 
> I have my hatred focus  on Hussein Obama....and the Global  Government..... and stupid Merkel......all those traitors
> 
> so....that's that lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget hatred...
> 
> Were you in France?
> 
> I was...but I was a child ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going arty on me???
> 
> I have been in France of course.....but not in the teens and 1920s....
> 
> My fab time  ever then !
Click to expand...


I was an art major...once a long time ago..I was in France last in 1977, after Highschool.  Before that, I was a small child who's main interest was in the fact that St. Nicholas left chocolates in our shoes!  (or  coal, as I secretly wished for my brother)


----------



## skye

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could tell you all....so much about Paris in the  teens and 20s.....how the painters, writers, men. women, live and all that...
> 
> but no ...it's ok...
> 
> I have my hatred focus  on Hussein Obama....and the Global  Government..... and stupid Merkel......all those traitors
> 
> so....that's that lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget hatred...
> 
> Were you in France?
> 
> I was...but I was a child ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so
> 
> you like Modigliani too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More Matisse
Click to expand...




ok cool

more Matisse ..ok


((Modi was more handsome thou    haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ))


----------



## Coyote

Kind of funny, but my family is odd. On my mother's side, we were Morman (and despite stereotypes they were great believers in women's education) - but my great grandmother's family included many interesting siblings - a sister who was in theatre, a brother who ran for the office of president (Parley Christenson, Farmer labor party)...and one sister who went to the Paris and studied art.  I have one of her paintings


----------



## skye

Coyote said:


> Kind of funny, but my family is odd. On my mother's side, we were Morman (and despite stereotypes they were great believers in women's education) - but my great grandmother's family included many interesting siblings - a sister who was in theatre, a brother who ran for the office of president (Parley Christenson, Farmer labor party)...and one sister who went to the Paris and studied art.  I have one of her paintings




That sounds very interesting!  you have traveled and your family been in politics and art ...theater.... it is a very incredible family!  Mine was not unlike yours! very nice!


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of funny, but my family is odd. On my mother's side, we were Morman (and despite stereotypes they were great believers in women's education) - but my great grandmother's family included many interesting siblings - a sister who was in theatre, a brother who ran for the office of president (Parley Christenson, Farmer labor party)...and one sister who went to the Paris and studied art.  I have one of her paintings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds very interesting!  you have traveled and your family been in politics and art ...theater.... it is a very incredible family!  Mine was not unlike yours! very nice!
Click to expand...


Honestly though...I wish I had been older during much of it.  I'd like to go back - see France, Provance, England again, Ireland, Scotland...maybe some day


----------



## skye

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of funny, but my family is odd. On my mother's side, we were Morman (and despite stereotypes they were great believers in women's education) - but my great grandmother's family included many interesting siblings - a sister who was in theatre, a brother who ran for the office of president (Parley Christenson, Farmer labor party)...and one sister who went to the Paris and studied art.  I have one of her paintings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ly
> That sounds very interesting!  you have traveled and your family been in politics and art ...theater.... it is a very incredible family!  Mine was not unlike yours! very nice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly though...I wish I had been older during much of it.  I'd like to go back - see France, Provance, England again, Ireland, Scotland...maybe some day
Click to expand...



Totally agree there.

Sadly......

things are changing....you know what I mean.... Europe is not what it used to be  so sad.....I can not even begin to explain to you.....sad


----------



## froggy

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could tell you all....so much about Paris in the  teens and 20s.....how the painters, writers, men. women, live and all that...
> 
> but no ...it's ok...
> 
> I have my hatred focus  on Hussein Obama....and the Global  Government..... and stupid Merkel......all those traitors
> 
> so....that's that lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget hatred...
> 
> Were you in France?
> 
> I was...but I was a child ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going arty on me???
> 
> I have been in France of course.....but not in the teens and 1920s....
> 
> My fab time  ever then !
Click to expand...

When were you there


----------



## skye

froggy said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could tell you all....so much about Paris in the  teens and 20s.....how the painters, writers, men. women, live and all that...
> 
> but no ...it's ok...
> 
> I have my hatred focus  on Hussein Obama....and the Global  Government..... and stupid Merkel......all those traitors
> 
> so....that's that lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget hatred...
> 
> Were you in France?
> 
> I was...but I was a child ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going arty on me???
> 
> I have been in France of course.....but not in the teens and 1920s....
> 
> My fab time  ever then !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When were you there
Click to expand...


I visited there ....while I was living in Denmark.....in Copenhagen  some years back....

we went to  the  Greek islands,(Samos)   we went to Dubrovnik .... you know.... while we were (were.... past tense...not anymore ....now is hell)  living there it was easy to travel around was ok/

Not now though,  no way.....Arab immigrants fucked   with what was Europe.... L

its too late now....Europe is dead.


----------



## froggy

skye said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could tell you all....so much about Paris in the  teens and 20s.....how the painters, writers, men. women, live and all that...
> 
> but no ...it's ok...
> 
> I have my hatred focus  on Hussein Obama....and the Global  Government..... and stupid Merkel......all those traitors
> 
> so....that's that lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget hatred...
> 
> Were you in France?
> 
> I was...but I was a child ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going arty on me???
> 
> I have been in France of course.....but not in the teens and 1920s....
> 
> My fab time  ever then !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When were you there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I visited there ....while I was living in Denmark.....in Copenhagen  some years back....
> 
> we went to  the  Greek islands,(Samos)   we went to Dubrovnik .... you know.... while we were (were.... past tense...not anymore ....now is hell)  living there it was easy to travel around was ok/
> 
> Not now though,  no way.....Arab immigrants fucked   with what was Europe.... L
> 
> its too late now....Europe is dead.
Click to expand...

Everywhere is getting that way. Too many people


----------



## froggy

skye said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could tell you all....so much about Paris in the  teens and 20s.....how the painters, writers, men. women, live and all that...
> 
> but no ...it's ok...
> 
> I have my hatred focus  on Hussein Obama....and the Global  Government..... and stupid Merkel......all those traitors
> 
> so....that's that lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget hatred...
> 
> Were you in France?
> 
> I was...but I was a child ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going arty on me???
> 
> I have been in France of course.....but not in the teens and 1920s....
> 
> My fab time  ever then !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When were you there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I visited there ....while I was living in Denmark.....in Copenhagen  some years back....
> 
> we went to  the  Greek islands,(Samos)   we went to Dubrovnik .... you know.... while we were (were.... past tense...not anymore ....now is hell)  living there it was easy to travel around was ok/
> 
> Not now though,  no way.....Arab immigrants fucked   with what was Europe.... L
> 
> its too late now....Europe is dead.
Click to expand...

No longer a we?


----------



## skye

froggy said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could tell you all....so much about Paris in the  teens and 20s.....how the painters, writers, men. women, live and all that...
> 
> but no ...it's ok...
> 
> I have my hatred focus  on Hussein Obama....and the Global  Government..... and stupid Merkel......all those traitors
> 
> so....that's that lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget hatred...
> 
> Were you in France?
> 
> I was...but I was a child ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going arty on me???
> 
> I have been in France of course.....but not in the teens and 1920s....
> 
> My fab time  ever then !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When were you there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I visited there ....while I was living in Denmark.....in Copenhagen  some years back....
> 
> we went to  the  Greek islands,(Samos)   we went to Dubrovnik .... you know.... while we were (were.... past tense...not anymore ....now is hell)  living there it was easy to travel around was ok/
> 
> Not now though,  no way.....Arab immigrants fucked   with what was Europe.... L
> 
> its too late now....Europe is dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No longer a we?
Click to expand...


..........................


----------

